# Severums are still goin' at it!



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, this is probably the 8th or 10th batch of fry my pair of severums (one green, one gold) have produced. They lay eggs about once a month like clockwork. Generally I get about 100 free swimming fry after the eggs hatch, and they gradually get eaten (some by the parents) over the next 3 or 4 days.

This time seems to be different, though... They've been swimming for 5 days, and I still have more than 50! The parents don't seem to be eating them anymore, so maybe they finally got the hang of it. The parents also aren't letting any of the other fish anywhere near them... They're in a pretty overstocked 125 gallon with a wide assortment of fish.

I have no questions, the only reason I'm posting is just cause I'm excited... Tonight, I actually managed to feed the fry, and Iwatched them eat. I melted a cube of baby brine shrimp in a cup of tank water, and dumped it into the corner where they're clustered... And they went crazy! Now they look like fat, pregnant guppies a quarter of an inch long...

I wonder if the parents will actually be able to raise the fry in the big tank, and have any of them survive... We'll see...

-Flynn


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats! :fun:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow congrats! yes your right, does seem as they finally got it right :-D Do severums get agressive at breeding time?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Heh... As I said in another thread, I have trained attack severums...

They keep everyone else herded to the far side of the tank, and bite me every time I stick my hand in.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Ouch! I wish that i had another tank for a pair of severums, I love them and I sure do hope that you get some fry :wink:


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, we'll see how things are going over the next few days... Now that they are eating, I have high hopes!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Severums are a great semi-aggressive fish, I've always wanted some but my tiger barbs are beast.

Congrats!


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Hrm... I don't think you'd have a problem with severums and tiger barbs. Are you barbs _that_ aggressive??? I'd think that just for sheer size, the severums would be fine.

-Flynn


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Hopefully, when Mom and Dad want to breed again, they won't kill the earlier batch, but watch for that.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Good call, I will... Hopefully, when they do, I'll be able to move the current batch of fry out and start giving them away. They should be about 25% gold, and 75% green.


----------

